# Majuscule automatique.



## SteevenD (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir !
Je viens solliciter votre aide, amis developpeurs.

J'aimerais savoir, si il y a un moyen sur Mac (Mountain Lion), de développer un script,ou un processus Automator pour avoir le même système d'écriture que sur l'iPhone/iPad. 
C'EST À DIRE : Avoir une Maj automatique après un point, et aussi, que si j'appuie deux fois sur la touche ESPACE rapidement, ça fasse un point dans la zone de texte (Et une Majuscule après).  

Alors, est ce possible ?
Ca me serait vraiment très utile.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## edd72 (6 Janvier 2013)

Oui, c'est techniquement possible (faisable).


----------

